# Should I Avoid Sushi?



## xJillx (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone have an issue with eating sushi?

I love sushi, but I haven't had too much of it since getting sick.  However, I got a gift card to a really fancy Japanese/Korean/Thai restaurant that makes the BEST sushi (so I am told).  

I made a reservation for New Years Eve for the hubby and I.  We plan on ordering several types types of sushi to share.  Do you think this will this be a meal I will pay greatly for?

Thanks!


----------



## Johnnysmom (Dec 28, 2011)

My sons G.I. said Sushi was fine.  My son has had it several times since he was diagnosed.  I will say that if you got a bad batch because it is raw if you are on immune suppressants it could create a problem.  (This is not what my G.I. said but what I concluded).  I know that people getting chemo are told to stay away for that reason.  So I would say if you choose to do it go somewhere you know is really reputable and fresh.  Otherwise I am sure it is really good for you!  Tiffany


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Dec 28, 2011)

I love sushi and I eat loads of it! It's even good for me with my stoma as it's full white carbs and salt. Not to mention the good type of fat that your body needs. I also ate it before my surgery though when I had loads of strictures with no probs.


----------



## tiloah (Dec 28, 2011)

I say go for it, even if you end up "paying for it." But your mileage may vary!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 28, 2011)

Sarah eats sushi all the time. She use to eat all types with no issues but since changing to a vegan diet she of course only eats those containing vegetables. 

Good luck and enjoy!  

Dusty. xxx


----------



## lookame (Dec 28, 2011)

I eat sushi. Its very light and pretty easy to digest just don't go overboard or get anything to spicy. I find I feel a lot better eating sushi as well since the bulk of it is rice and a little fish. Rainbow roll is my favorite


----------



## xJillx (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks, guys!  I will avoid the sauces and anything spicy, so hopefully I'll be okay.  


Thanks for giving me some piece of mind!


----------



## Susan2 (Dec 29, 2011)

I eat a lot of sushi and have no problems with it. In fact almost all Japanese food is OK with me -but not the pickles, which I find too vinegary.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2011)

mmm...sushi.....especially when it is well made and fresh-fresh-fresh!!!!  I have no issues with it....

If anyone is ever in Williamsburg, VA - there is an AWESOME place right on the main drag called Kyoto - the sushi was some of the best I have ever tasted - and if you want to make friends with the owner/chef just ask to have him make his favorites (not on the menu items!).....divine bliss!!!!!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 30, 2011)

We were just talking about sushi and sashimi today!  I need to find a good sushi bar.  I am missing it!  Sushi is vegetables and cooked fish, so there should be little risk as long as you stick to sushi.  Sashimi is made from raw fish and there is some risk if it isn't fresh.  We live in Kansas, so I don't often eat Sashimi, but when we visit the gulf, I load up!  Yum!  And today was the first time I really thought about there being much of a risk.  I despise old seafood - cooked or raw - so I am careful about what I eat.  But only because of the taste!  LOL!!  I am willing to risk it if it is fresh.


----------



## vonfunk (Dec 30, 2011)

Be cautious if you are unable to process gluten.  A great deal of soy sauces have wheat as an ingredient.


----------



## xJillx (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, to ring in the new year I will be off to get myself some fancy sushi tonight.  Thanks for all the advice.  I will be able to enjoy my meal with a bit less fear!


----------



## Jessi (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm so stinkin' jealous, Jill! I want a gift card too! 

I've been trying to set up a date with anyone who will go with me to a new local sushi bar, but to no avail. I may have to go alone!!! 

Have fun tonight.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Dec 31, 2011)

I would eat cooked sushi only and no sesame seeds. Is the seaweed like nori hard to digest? It's sure hard to chew.


----------



## Susan2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Seaweeds are rich in soluble fibres and have beneficial effects on the digestive system.They also appear to have anti-inflammatory and antioxidant activity, but this remains to be shown in humans. I have never had any negative effects from eating seaweeds in sushi and also often add them to soups and stews/casseroles.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 1, 2012)

Susan2 said:


> Seaweeds are rich in soluble fibres and have beneficial effects on the digestive system.They also appear to have anti-inflammatory and antioxidant activity, but this remains to be shown in humans. I have never had any negative effects from eating seaweeds in sushi and also often add them to soups and stews/casseroles.


Awesome to know.


----------



## xJillx (Jan 1, 2012)

I am having a pretty good day today, so I guess sushi is A-OK!  

Boy, was it yummy!

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## bkbigfish (Jan 12, 2012)

As long as your body can digest it, I would say eat! I love sushi and eat it once a week, but I have a re-built body and can eat anything.


----------



## Jessi (Jan 12, 2012)

Jill ~ you got me craving this, so the Utahns are getting sushi at our IBD Support Meeting next week.


----------



## jessi9814 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have had sushi a few times since I was diagnosed with Crohns Disease in Feb. No problems with my stomach, or system at all! I usually get California rolls, which is just imitation crab, cucumber, avocado, seaweed, and rice covered in sesame seeds.


----------



## jessi9814 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have had sushi a few times since I was diagnosed with Crohns Disease in Feb. No problems with my stomach, or system at all! I usually get California rolls, which is just imitation crab, cucumber, avocado, seaweed, and rice covered in sesame seeds. :ylol:


----------



## Mercury1 (Mar 16, 2015)

This is good to know.  I have been eating a lot of sushi, but I think its causing some abdominal pain. Not really the crohn's but more gassy.  I noticed today that I had some discomfort after I ate it so I may not be able to eat it.


----------



## Crohns08 (Mar 16, 2015)

I would just be careful of the seaweed or sesame seeds or anything too spicy. But I usually have good results with sushi as well


----------



## Poppysocks (Mar 21, 2015)

Mercury1 said:


> This is good to know.  I have been eating a lot of sushi, but I think its causing some abdominal pain. Not really the crohn's but more gassy.  I noticed today that I had some discomfort after I ate it so I may not be able to eat it.


I think certain types of fish are better for us than others. I would stick with salmon instead of "Tuna". The Tuna most sushi places use is extremely fatty. I found that when I stick with Salmon Rolls and California rolls with only salmon I feel a lot better. When I start ordering the spicy tuna rolls my BM's get really fatty and I get floaters.

Honestly sushi has turned my BM's into the most normal BM's I've seen since I've been diagnosed with Crohns. I never have to clean the toilet anymore because my BM's are so perfect. I made a thread on this a month or so ago.


----------



## Crohns08 (Mar 21, 2015)

Have you tried shrimp or crab rolls? Those are usually pretty easy on the gut too and aren't fatty


----------



## lookame (Mar 21, 2015)

I love sushi! I had some last night...I will say though if your intestine are raw/in a flare the harder veggies in the roll may be harder to digest. In that case Philly rolls and Alaskan salmon rolls which don't have the veggies would be better (or rolls with avacado ect)


----------

